# A removed 5 star rating?



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Any idea what could cause a rating to disappear?

Both the count of number of rated rides and number of 5 star ratings dropped by 1 the other day.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

A rider can always email uber support and remove their rating.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> A rider can always email uber support and remove their rating.


Unfortunately this is true. This is ****ed up and psychotic on many levels that a pax is allowed to do that and we are not.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

glitched said:


> Any idea what could cause a rating to disappear?
> 
> Both the count of number of rated rides and number of 5 star ratings dropped by 1 the other day.


You'd be more upset if the rated rides # stayed the same but the 5* # dropped.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Santa said:


> Unfortunately this is true. This is &%[email protected]!*ed up and psychotic on many levels that a pax is allowed to do that and we are not.


We can too here in the US.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I had a my rating of a passenger changed from a 5 to a 2 this week.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

I had one changed from a 5 to a 1 about a month ago because she spilled coffee all over my seat and didn't say a word about it. Uber charged her a cleaning fee and changed the rating or at least they said they did. I know they charged her because I got the money.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

colio said:


> I had one changed from a 5 to a 1 about a month ago because she spilled coffee all over my seat and didn't say a word about it. Uber charged her a cleaning fee and changed the rating or at least they said they did. I know they charged her because I got the money.


Good for you! I hope you were able to get the coffee stains out. On fabric I would think it difficult, and vinyl a bit easier. I've been fortunate enough to actually have a passenger ask if it was OK to drink his beverage in the car... Nice kid.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I change the ratings I give riders all the time. I'm in a slow market so if I'm going to rate a rider low I wait. A day to a week to do so. If I'm dropping the off out I wait a day. If I'm taking the. Home I wait a week. If they are really special, I write back after support says the changed it to make sure they did.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

colio said:


> I had one changed from a 5 to a 1 about a month ago because she spilled coffee all over my seat and didn't say a word about it. Uber charged her a cleaning fee and changed the rating or at least they said they did. I know they charged her because I got the money.


She was also able to change your rating too, right on the receipt for the cleaning fee. It's the second as the receipt for a ride.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> She was also able to change your rating too, right on the receipt for the cleaning fee. It's the second as the receipt for a ride.


Whether she could or not was none of my concern. 1 bad rating doesn't matter to me, and if she did rate me poorly, I didn't notice a ding to my rating. People were saying you couldn't change it and I was simply telling them you can. I'm fine with a bad rating but her being held responsible for possible damage to my car. If she chooses to be vengeful because she is a deceitful B, that is on her. That is what deceitful B's do.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Good for you! I hope you were able to get the coffee stains out. On fabric I would think it difficult, and vinyl a bit easier. I've been fortunate enough to actually have a passenger ask if it was OK to drink his beverage in the car... Nice kid.


Actually, if it stained, it wasn't noticeable because I have dark interior. I didn't ask uber for a cleaning fee, I just wanted to make a record in case it did stain, and change her rating. I even told them, of it didn't stain, I wasn't expecting anything. They said take a picture, and send it. I did, and they went ahead and charged her just because it happened. For all of uber's faults, I will say the few times I have contacted support, they have been quick and helpful.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I change the ratings I give riders all the time. I'm in a slow market so if I'm going to rate a rider low I wait. A day to a week to do so. If I'm dropping the off out I wait a day. If I'm taking the. Home I wait a week. If they are really special, I write back after support says the changed it to make sure they did.


Do you really spend a whole week thinking about an obnoxious passenger just so you can give them a bad rating?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Do you really spend a whole week thinking about an obnoxious passenger just so you can give them a bad rating?


Lol..no.


----------

